# Ruby passed away :(



## PepnFluff (Dec 2, 2010)

I know I'm not on here often but I got Ruby when I was here so thought it only right to inform RO. Anyway I was away for a couple of days and it seems that in those few days some flies found Rubes butt I got home today and it would seem she was very lethargic. got some dexalyte into her and got a friend to take me to the vet who had a look and said it looked like the little maggots were about 1 day old and that she hadn't had much success in fly strike where it had effected their control over their legs so recommended her to be euthanised. She was an amazing little rabbit, very stroppy but adorable and cheeky. Poor Fluffy has outlasted 3 wives now, he appears to be the Hugh Hefner of the rabbit world haha, I chose to have her cremated at our councils animal crematorium, she'll be sorely missed my poppet


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 4, 2010)

You made a decison for Ruby to let her have peace instead of suffering. I'm sorry Ruby had to go. She will know how much you loved her and that she isn't forgotten.

RIP Ruby :bunnyangel:

Jo xx


----------



## luna21 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss:bigtears:ink iris:
RIP sweet Ruby, binky free


----------

